# Pickups with Animals



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

What is Lyft's policy with Animals.

I picked up a passenger from the airport that had a dog. After I accepted her ride, she called me immediately to be sure I knew where she was going to be and we were in sync. No mention of a dog.

Then I help her with her luggage and she has a dog in her bag. It was small dog and it was going to stay in her bag so I took it. Couldn't see have mentioned it? What if I were allergic? What is the company policy.

She went on to tell me that the airplane went back into the gate when she was departing and she was asked to leave the airplane because the dog would not put head inside cage, and how the flight attendant was so mean about things. I didn't like the animal being in my car but didn't want to kick her twice in a day.

Another day, I dropped off a passenger at a curbside in front of a park with a free concert. The place was packed and a man leaned in and asked if I was a taxi. I said this is lyft and you need to call through the app. He was about to ask how, and maybe do it and I took off because he had two big dogs.

What is lyft's policy?

Thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> What is Lyft's policy with Animals.
> 
> I picked up a passenger from the airport that had a dog. After I accepted her ride, she called me immediately to be sure I knew where she was going to be and we were in sync. No mention of a dog.
> 
> ...


Why didn't security find the dog before she boarded ?

IT COULD HAVE BEEN A TERRORIST DOG !


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why didn't security find the dog before she boarded ?
> 
> IT COULD HAVE BEEN A TERRORIST DOG !


I believe that they allowed the dog on the plane but it didn't want to keep it's head in the carrier and that got them ejected.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

No animals in my car... only exeption is service animals


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I had a couple bring their cat in a cat carrier before... I was early on in meeting my new rider signup and the cat was the least of the worries the worries to me... the passengers both strongly wreaked of pot... I let them ride and they tipped through the app... I guess I'm more lenient as I have two dogs (and a pet hammock I use for personal rides) but I believe company policy is you can decline animals except for service


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> What is Lyft's policy with Animals.
> 
> I picked up a passenger from the airport that had a dog. After I accepted her ride, she called me immediately to be sure I knew where she was going to be and we were in sync. No mention of a dog.
> 
> ...


You should have left her ... and her little dog too!










Seriously she sounds like an entitled B.

Who just assumes they can take a dog on a commercial flight or in someone's private car?

Personally I would have no problem taking a dog, but I would have a problem if they just assumed they could.

You needed to leave her on the curb, teach her a lesson.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder what their policy is with ducks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I wonder what their policy is with ducks.


Ala orange is fine, bbqed is better, otherwise no ducks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why didn't security find the dog before she boarded ?
> 
> IT COULD HAVE BEEN A TERRORIST DOG !


Hak Areem Cujo. Terrorist training @ AK-9 Mak U Luv Allah, Allabaddah Pakistan.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

No animals unless it is a service animal, and even than I am not happy about it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The actual policy is simple. Service animals must be taken. If it's not a service animal it's up to you, and they even specifically say you may ask the PAX to request someone else.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Depends on the animal. I have large plastic bags for such things and ask for tip up front.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> ... and ask for tip up front.


What 'fee' do you suggest?


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

5 bucks is about right for small well behaved animals and 10/20 for large ones.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Picked up my first pet rider. Didnt know the policy on pets and im allergic to dogs. I saw a blanket wrapped in guys arms. So i thought he was going to use for the dog in my car. i was loading his luggage in the trunk. When i got into my car his dog was already in there on the floor. Im thinking cool guy decent enough to keep em on the floor atleast. Nope i was wrong. Once i started driving the damn dog got all over my seats. It was a pug so its not like it was this huge dog. After dropping him off. I saw all the f** hair. I had to log off and head to the car wash to have it vaccummed. Spent the 20min drive there sneezing. After vaccuming i came into physical contact with the hair. Now im super itchy. Had to take benadryl and hydrocortisone. Last time i take ANY animal in my car. They should have an option for drivers that says no pets before rider books.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

One of my seats


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Emphatically should have requested a cleaning fee


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

The official policy is that you are required by law to transport service animals with their owners. You are not, by law, permitted to challenge a passenger whether or not their dog is a service animal other than asking: "Is your dog a service animal." You may, by law, but potentially in violation of Lyft's unclear policies, ask the owner one very simple question: "What service does your dog perform for you?" Unfortunately, this is a tricky situation. Note that "Emotional Comfort" animals are specifically not service dogs, by law. As per the ADA I quote:

"Under the *ADA*, a *service animal* is defined as a *dog* that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the *dog* must be directly related to the person's disability."

As per Lyft protocol, but not actually hammered into the heads of customers: a passenger should call ahead to the driver to let them know that there is a dog. I've never had a passenger do this.

I keep an old beach towel in my trunk in case I need it to deal with dogs. So far, in SF, I've only picked up small dogs that are often in carriers because people take them to/from work. I did have a passenger with a medium sized dog that was ill (picked them up at the animal hospital) and the pax kept the dog on his lap. Another strategy is for larger dogs to sit on the floor.

At the end of the day, the right thing for Lyft to do is to just clarify the situation by allowing drivers to opt-out of dog ferrying duties by simply enabling a checkbox in their profile. AND by requiring passengers to indicate, through the app, that they have a dog when requesting a ride. But that would be a perfect world where Lyft actually cares as much about its drivers as it does about itself and its passengers.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Emphatically should have requested a cleaning fee


after your post
contacted lyft customer service. sent pictures of the car and receipt of the car wash place. they ended up charging pax $10 even though bill was for $5. i almost felt bad but then im like hell naw that was rude AF of him to let his dog all over the seats.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> At the end of the day, the right thing for Lyft to do is to just clarify the situation by allowing drivers to opt-out of dog ferrying duties by simply enabling a checkbox in their profile. AND by requiring passengers to indicate, through the app, that they have a dog when requesting a ride. But that would be a perfect world where Lyft actually cares as much about its drivers as it does about itself and its passengers.


i agree with this and sent in  request for it. I mentioned im allergic to dogs and have asthma not a great combination. this was a small pug. had it been a larger dog. service animal all not. my health would be at risk.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I keep an old blanket In the back of my car and ask pax to please keep dog on blanket and on floor explaining that I wish to keep dander and hair down in case I get any other pax with allergies. Never had a bad animal or pax jet. Knock on wood


----------

